# RCS egg color



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi All,

Right now out of about 15 berried females I have one with green/brown eggs. All the others are nice bright yellow, but not this gal. They appear healthy, anyone else experienced this?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

The colors vary. But what i dont know but its very Normal


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yah sometimes RCS will exhibit this color. Once I had a RCS with all green except one yellow. Just one yellow in a midst of green, when my RCS usually have all yellow. Strange...


----------



## eon17 (Aug 30, 2007)

some of mine have poop, some bright yellow, and least common green


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

sandiegoryu said:


> Yah sometimes RCS will exhibit this color. Once I had a RCS with all green except one yellow. Just one yellow in a midst of green, when my RCS usually have all yellow. Strange...


Teehee, me too.

I remember hearing some theory about how the green-egg carriers have some wild-type gene or something, but I personally think that's baloney. I think it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

I do not have an explanation as to why the eggs on some cherry shrimp are green, but I do know that the color of the eggs has no bearing on the offspring. They are the same color and grow just as fast as any other color eggs. 

Here is a picture of a Cherry Shrimp holding green eggs…. 










The offspring of this hatch were all red…


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

this is very strange. This morning i was looking into my tank as i was adding some excel and ferts and i saw on my dwarf hairgrass a patch of little green eggs. i had no idea what they were from as i only have a dwarf puffer, RCS, an oto and a trumpet snail.

So, my first assumption was that it was probably trumpet snail eggs, but then I read that they bear live young. So there goes that. It can't be the puffer or the oto as there is only one of each, so it has to be the shrimp.

now that i see the picture above, they look exactly like that. What confuses me is that they're LAID on the grass instead of being carried under her tail. What gives?! is this what you'd call shrimp miscarriage? what could be wrong? anybody ever witness this? I'll take a pic once I get home from work. but it basically looks like those green eggs in a big patch on the grass.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

It may be that a female dropped her eggs because they were not fertile or perhaps stressed for some reason. The shrimp female will carry the eggs until they hatch if all is well.

Bill


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Sounds like the female was stressed out, and being in an aquarium with a Dwarf Puffer can be quite stressfull for any invertabrate!


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

oh no! really?!? my puffer has never gone after any of the shrimp. in fact he ignores them completely. they've been face to face to each other and not even a single pause from my puffer to check the shrimp out. 

if this is the case then i might have to move ole puffy out of there so my shrimp can reproduce. sucks! what to do with puffy ?? i don't have any other tanks... oh the dilemma...


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i thought the eggs are green becaus they're still young. ripe eggs are yellow.


----------



## dclaassen (Nov 24, 2007)

I was going to post the yellow and green egg question but saw this thread! I just thought I would attach photos of two of my shrimp with their colorful eggs. Now all we need is some ham to go with the green eggs! Any other explanations as to the color difference?


----------



## lester (Oct 16, 2007)

My first ever batch of RCS just hatched their first eggs today! They went from a green to a very clear with black dots (eyes I guess) about 2 days before they hatched.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats on the baby shrimp! I have both Yellow eggs and Green eggs also some brown. Have never seen them change from green to yellow though...Like with yours they lose color and you can see the little ones inside right before they hatch.

Bill


----------

